# Milwaukee 24v combo "awsome"



## Ratt (Apr 18, 2009)

3 years ago I bought the Milwaukee 24v combo, It is a little on the heavy side but it is to me the BEST cordless tool on the market.

The 24v batt will go longer than any I know, We have built 2 large houses with it and it still wants more. Only one hour to full charge and the 2 batts will last ALL DAY hard at it not just lite work.

And for that a little more heavy than 18v tools its worth every oz. Before you could not :furious: make me use cordless, it is worth the $ 750 for the combo just try one you will love it to.

And all the tools are not noisy at all no ear plugs needed. :notworthy:

Ratt


----------

